# Cold Starts



## FarleyNB (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey Folks

I am a new owner of an old tractor- a 1985 Universal 640. It's a 4-cylinder diesel that doesn't have glow plugs, though it does have the fuel heater apparatus in the intake. I'm wondering if anyone has experience with these rigs, only diesels I've run have had glow plugs. The tractor has a block heater and a battery blanket. Am I gonna be fighting to start all winter? If so, do you have any good info to help with cold starting? I live in NB, Canada and it gets pretty cold here in the winter, - 30 to - 40 C at times.

Thanks,

Farley


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

have no idea, but that battery blanket and and block heater sound like a good combination. makes sense to me if you have a warmish battery and warmish block, it should start, but this is outside my knowlege base, someone else here should know some specifics ...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe try thinner motor and transmission fluid.


----------



## Kermath (Jan 18, 2012)

*Cold Start*

Hey Farley

I have a Ford 2600 with a manifold heater also and live in northern Ontario , I use Rotella synthetic oil in the engine and plug the block heater in but no battery warmer . With this said , I can get it to start quite easily at 10 degrees below zero if I use the manifold heater and block heater both, I give the manifold heater about 50 seconds to 1 min to heat the manifold up and then it starts right up . I have got it to start at 25 below but had to coax it a bit. Best of luck.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey Farleynb. I live in PEI Canada and have a similar set up as you do. I usually plug in the block heater and inline heater about an hour b4 I need to use it. Even at 20 below she's good to go. Do you park yours indoors. Out of the wind sure helps.


----------

